# My baby



## Guest (Jun 4, 2007)

I am a sucker for tri-amplification and digital 108dB/Octave crossovers. I used to run the old Pioneer setup in the car which had triamplification and fiber-optic wiring to the processor in the trunk to avoid noise. When I first heard the NHT Xd's they were so crisp without being harsh, I absolutely fell in love. I sold off my B&W 801s and built my whole theater around the Xds. If you haven't heard them playing your favorite album/movie, you simply must give them a try.

My system:
6 NHT Xd satellites
2 NHT Xd subwoofers
3 NHT Xd amplifiers/processors
B&K Ref 50 Series 2 Surround Processor with XLR outputs to Xd amps
Denon DVD-3910 (the most musical sounding DVD player I've heard yet)
Monster Power Center HTS-3600
Sanyo PLV-Z5 720p projector (not the best out there, but the lens shift feature and 2:1 zoom make it flexible with location).
106" screen
acoustic tile

I had an interesting acoustic problem in my apartment (which has poured concrete floors and ceilings). It sounds simple enough now, but at the time, it was a real nightmare. I had huge peaks of bass at 66 and 132 Hz. The satellite subs were on the floor and exciting the primary standing wave acting between the floor and ceiling. I've installed hundreds of home theaters both for fun and as a pro at Tweeter when I was in college and had never seen a floor/ceiling create such a strong standing wave. Once I figured it out, I mounted the subs on stands and now they sit at 1/3 the height from the floor, which fixed the problem but looks rather odd (imagine your subs sitting higher than your sats):sneeky:

But it works and sounds absolutely incredible. Running the "20Hz flat" eq from NHT, I get a healthy 5.5dB spike at 26Hz that goes all the way down to 18Hz  A picture literally shook off the wall watching De Ja Vu. BTW: that movie has an awesome soundtrack if your theater makes good bass:boxer:

Sam


----------

